# looking for quality US t-shirt blanks/relabeling



## Texas Guy (May 4, 2012)

I'm looking for quality t-shirts/relabeling in the US for a quality brand. I saw some tees that were made in the US by Coastal Classics, but I wondered who supplies them with blanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most times it's impossible to tell. You could look up the RN# on the label, that might give you a clue.

There are a few US made shirts, including those from American Apparel.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I find it interesting that when someone asks about relabeling around here people always seem to recommend that you get your own RN number, yet there are also an equal number of "where did this shirt really come from?" posts where the RN number leads back to the manufacturer, not the store/brand/relabeler..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fenrir said:


> I find it interesting that when someone asks about relabeling around here people always seem to recommend that you get your own RN number, yet there are also an equal number of "where did this shirt really come from?" posts where the RN number leads back to the manufacturer, not the store/brand/relabeler..


For a long time I was under the assumption that when you relabeled, you had the option of using the manufacturers RN#. However, after a couple of posts here from others, and a more careful reading of the FTC site, it seems pretty clear you must use your own. 

So yes, there is definitely confusion in the relabeling world about the correct way to do it.


----------



## Texas Guy (May 4, 2012)

I'm trying to find fashion blanks that are similar to those used by OBEY, True Religion, Hurley.... They seem to have great t-shirt quality, but I was wondering if any of them are manufactured by a US company that I could use as well.


----------

